# Größere Version des Carbide Air 540?



## metal4all (27. April 2014)

*Größere Version des Carbide Air 540?*

Heyho,

gibt es irgendwelche Pläne eine größere/breitere Version des 540er rauszubringen, bei dem die Laufwerkschächte horizontal angebracht sind?
Ich finde das Gehäuse ansich perfekt, jedoch macht sich ein Aquaero in Vertikallage nicht so gut.
Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt das Gehäuse auf die Seite zu legen, aber dann hab ich ja keinen Zugriff mehr auf eine der beiden Seiten.

Das gleiche Gehäuse, nur etwas breiter, sodass horizontale Laufwerksschächte vorhanden sind und ich wär wunschlos glücklich^^

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (28. April 2014)

*AW: Größere Version des Carbide Air 540?*

Hi metal4all,

Stell doch mal ein Bild von dem System hier rein und ich leite es an die Produktentwickler weiter. Eventuell sehen wir dann ja mal eine breitere Version des Air 540?!

Viele Grüße!


----------

